# Punch bag training



## adamp (Aug 9, 2010)

Bought a punch bag recently anyone got any advice for training with it


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Punch it and try and split it


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Punch it. Good luck


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

punch it till you're sweating your tits off, then punch it some more!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

and throw a few kicks too


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

adamp said:


> Bought a punch bag recently anyone got any advice for training with it


whats it filled with?

use some gloves that support your wrists , and just try combinations jab jab cross. jab hook etc..

move around the bag as much as you can

would say try kicking it but, could result in injury if you dont know how to kick/ not use to it.

try clinching the bag and using your knees try 10 each side, and put all your body into it.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

you need some gloves or bag mits. i can bang a bit and i know it sounds daft dont try to hit it to hard. think combo's and speed. Fight the bag for 3 min rounds with a min break in between this doesnt sound like a lot but it your intensity is right you will be ducked by round 5. move your head tuck your chin in and dance around on your toes. great way to releive stress ha ha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i stick a picture of my girlfriends moms face on my punchbag, and its been working wonders for my cardio, if your single, ive got spare ones i can send you


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

casement16 said:


> i stick a picture of my girlfriends moms face on my punchbag, and its been working wonders for my cardio, if your single, ive got spare ones i can send you


hahaha I might need to ask you for one of those pictures to use for my anger management

:clap2:


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Im getting one soon for the garage. I used to do cage fighting and a great cardio workout goes like this;

Keep your elbows tooked into your midsection justslightly infront of your ribcage. Now keep that position but move your arms forward and backwards as if your punching, and try and keep the back at an angle away from you. Try that for 3 or 5 3 minute rounds and try and be quick. Killer!


----------



## dagulskie (Aug 26, 2010)

I been Boxing in punching bag for a month now, It really helps.


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

There are too many tips to mention really, I'd recommend trying to get hold of the heavy bag tutorial from TITLE Boxing, its part of a DVD set and gives you the basics for how to throw each punch correctly and how to use the heavy bag.

The heavy bag is mostly about learning how to build combos, what works, what doesnt, working on keeping your form correct while throwing the combos at a moving target as the bag should be rocking quite well and you should be moving around it. There is a lot to be said about footwork, bringing your power from your core and keeping the bag in your sweet spot for each blow.

If you do get hold of that TITLE boxing part on heavy bag work, youll want to ignore the uppercut bit, I know hes a pro coach, but his instruction on it is too brief and very far away from what you should be considering as proper form.

I would recommend buying a couple of pairs of handwraps and learning how to wrap your hands properly if your bag is quite heavy. Its very easy to hurt your hands on a heavy bag once you learn to develop real power with your punches, as a good anecdote, many boxers often develop their punching power to the point that when in a street fight they will often break their hands they punch so hard. You dont want to damage your hands on the bag and I have seen it happen to new boxers, especially on our maize bag or the 'double bubble' style bags which looks like 2 balls morphed into one bag.

Get the heaviest gloves you can. They weigh you down a bit more so add a bit more resistance to your workout and theyll help save your hands.

Its very easy to get carried away with a heavy bag workout and overshoot your target heart rate, so between rounds, slip a glove off and check your heart rate so you can dial in on the intensity.

Lastly, if youre looking for gloves, get velcro ones, not lace ups and not the gloves which have both. Dont buy cheap ones which could have ribbed cuffs, zips (yes, ive seen zippers on boxing gloves) and dont buy any FKT gloves, theyre not for boxing.


----------

